

Will multitasking on the iOS4 make backgrounder on jailbreak redundant? - perivision
http://www.perivision.net/wordpress/?p=3117
For those of you who have jailbroken iphones, and have read my top ten reasons to jailbreak, know about backgrounder.<p>This is a great jailbreak app that allows you to run applications in the background.  And its one of those apps that I have a hard time living without.  Yes, I have a feeling it could be making my phone slower by getting in the way of memory garbage collection, but the jury is out on that.  And even if that was the case, its still worth it.
======
zephjc
Will it? It already _has_

